# HELP- What type is this?



## Bopowarls (24 Jan 2019)

Hi, 

This has just started growing on the one rock. Any idea what it is and how I can get rid.

Novice here. Thanks for the support. 

Owen


----------



## Konsa (24 Jan 2019)

Hi
As long as there is light and some minimal nutrients algae will grow on surfaces.Its inevitable .As long as is not fuzzy  I quite like it as gives age appearance .If U dont like it scrub it off with toothbrush or small wire brush or spot dose it with liquid carbon and the scrub it.All those spotles aquasscapes with clean hardscape are achieved with good tank maintenance. 
Spotlessly clean tank  hardscape is a bit OCD for me.lol
Regards Konsa


----------



## Bopowarls (24 Jan 2019)

Hi Konsa,

OK so nothing to worry about?

Thanks! 

Owen


----------



## dw1305 (24 Jan 2019)

Hi all, 





Konsa said:


> As long as is not fuzzy I quite like it as gives age appearance





Konsa said:


> As long as there is light and some minimal nutrients algae will grow on surfaces. Its inevitable .


I agree with @Konsa, all rock surfaces <"are naturally green">, you only get clean rock if you have a mechanism for removing the "periphyton", the patina of green algae. 

Removal can be mechanical, or various snails will graze it off.  Have a look at <"The Green Cliffs">. 

This is from @Themuleous's thread <"All hail the the nerite snail">



 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Jan 2019)

Bopowarls said:


> OK so nothing to worry about?


You're right, nothing to worry about at all. I think that a patina of green algae covering rocks can add to the naturalness of a scape and also add a sense of age.
I also think that scrubbing rocks is kind of like Cnut trying to turn the tide...and eventually you'll give it up as a waste of time.


----------

